# help with dog choice



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

lost our dog last November she was a german shepherd x rottweiler, had no problems in Europe at all as she looked more fat shepherd,

we have found another pup same breeding but this looks like it will be rottwellerish in looks.

here is our problem, are there any bans in Europe on rottweiler x dogs , i know pure rottweilers are banned to be kept in most countries but we cannot find any info on travelling around with a cross breed rottweiler , any help or websites with any info appreciated.

hoping for good news

John


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

This might help
http://www.viajedemascotas.com/en/breeds-of-dogs-banned-in-europe/

I must admit I had not realised Rottweilers were banned in so many places!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks blondel/pat on that website it looks ok but on other websites its very different, very confusing, dont want to miss out on this dog .


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Could I suggest you get in touch with DEFRA and ask them for an answer to your question.*

*Taking the dog not will not be a problem but Pet Passport Officers may not be too keen to let the dog back unless you have some sort of confirmation letter from DEFRA.*

*Rottweiler crosses must be muzzled and on a lead at all times in France, we've seen Rottie Crosses in France, so the Police shouldn't bother you but Pet Passport might.*

*They may require a photo to confirm their decision.*


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

rang defra no probs bringing dog back , now i,ve got to ring individual countries to find out there


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't answer your question, but Sandra and I are so sorry you lost your dog.. We saw you last at Benicassim with your dog, you said then you were worried about how long you would have it...

So what ever you decide I hope it is as nice as your last one...

We have now got a little Cocker Spaniel, absolutely bonkers! . in a nice way....

ray.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

so far... best i,ve found 

Dogs with certain characteristics of these breeds are also classified as potentially dangerous. The characteristics are:

Strong musculature, powerful or athletic constitution, robustness, agility, vigor and endurance
Short hair
Deep chest (60 to 80 cm), height of over 50 cm and a weight over 20 Kg
Big, square, head, with a wide skull and strong jaws
Broad, short and muscled neck.
Straight, parallel forelegs and muscular hindquarters, relatively long back legs standing at an angle

our ex dog had nothing like this


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear you have lost your dog, can empathise as we lost our old Cocker Spaniel in September. I didn't really want another one but after a couple of months my wife couldn't cope without another one. We decided to go for a ex- breeding working cocker bitch who is 5 years old. Having lived outdoors/kennels we have had to be a bit patient with house training but after a couple of months she is getting much better. Got her passport last week so she will be off to pastures new in March.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

In Spain it would almost certainly be considered dangerous and although they don't have to be muzzled owners require a licence to keep one. So could cause you a few awkward moments if you are travelling there.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Elle dog was a Rottie cross. She visited France twice for two 7 week trips and also Germany. No problems at all and not muzzled. We would never do that!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Careful asking for opinions

I'll give you mine

If you are not prepared to adopt the hound from hell

Then you go for the one whose stolen your heart

He\ she will slip through 

Mine is a long haired killer German shepherd, although we have him clipped short for holidays
Or a baby

Take your pick

The nature counts

He gets out of the van, smarmy over everyone 

Back in a different dog

I'm not sure cross breeds count in the list of dangerous dogs

Aldra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Grath said:


> Elle dog was a Rottie cross. She visited France twice for two 7 week trips and also Germany. No problems at all and not muzzled. We would never do that!


 We have a Bull Lurcher, he looks like a beefy greyhound but when off the lead( if no other dogs in sight) he is muzzled; it is only fair to other dogs and wildlife.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You could try ringing the embassies of the countries concerned.


I wonder if it is, like a lot of laws, only enforced if there is a problem i.e. a complaint.


We had a Staffie/Greyhound cross. Best dog we ever owned. I could have killed the vet that put "Staffie cross" on her passport! She was noted as lurcher on all her other paperwork and I would have liked it to have been on her passport. She did have the strong jaw line of the Staffie. Never had a problem travelling all over Europe with her and returning to the UK.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

greygit said:


> We have a Bull Lurcher, he looks like a beefy greyhound but when off the lead( if no other dogs in sight) he is muzzled; it is only fair to other dogs and wildlife.


 Unfortunately, Elledog is no longer with us, and throughout her long life, she never bit or even snapped, or even growled at anybody!
It all depends on the dog and the way they have been cared for.
Had a muzzle been required, we would have removed ourselves from the Country as it is not fair on the dog! Unless it is a dangerous dog, in which case why have one!
Would a human like to wear a muzzle? I doubt it!

edit
Elle's was officialy a Crossbreed.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Grath said:


> Unfortunately, Elledog is no longer with us, and throughout her long life, she never bit or even snapped, or even growled at anybody!
> It all depends on the dog and the way they have been cared for.
> Had a muzzle been required, we would have removed ourselves from the Country as it is not fair on the dog! Unless it is a dangerous dog, in which case why have one!
> Would a human like to wear a muzzle? I doubt it!
> ...


 Sight hounds are hunters so anything running will appear as prey so hence muzzles on greyhounds etc......we have been taking in badly treated SHs for years and if not muzzled at times they would have to be put down so to us (and I'm sure the dog)a muzzle is a small price to pay.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have no problem with muzzles, either, providing they are properly introduced to a dog. They do not like wearing a collar when they first have one as a puppy but soon get used to it. I would have used one on my beloved Gypsy if necessary. May have to use one on our new rescue as he will bark at strangers. He is a mongrel so would not be targeted by the anti breed legislation. He is, however, responding well to training so may not need to.


Finding a particular crossbreed can be a nightmare. I loved the Staffie/Greyhound cross that was Gypsy. I always swore I would start breeding them when I retired. What would I call them? Stahounds? Greystas? ha ha. Gypsy was ready to play, like a Staffie, when you wanted her to but would rest all day like a greyhound when you didn't.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hopefully you are not confused and will tell us what you decide when that time comes.

cabby


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> I have no problem with muzzles, either, providing they are properly introduced to a dog. They do not like wearing a collar when they first have one as a puppy but soon get used to it. I would have used one on my beloved Gypsy if necessary. May have to use one on our new rescue as he will bark at strangers. He is a mongrel so would not be targeted by the anti breed legislation. He is, however, responding well to training so may not need to.
> 
> Finding a particular crossbreed can be a nightmare. I loved the Staffie/Greyhound cross that was Gypsy. I always swore I would start breeding them when I retired. What would I call them? Stahounds? Greystas? ha ha. Gypsy was ready to play, like a Staffie, when you wanted her to but would rest all day like a greyhound when you didn't.


 Greyhound /staffie crosses are common with the hunting and shooting fraternity they are called Bull Lurchers and mainly used for badger baiting (barstewards) , Google the name there are some good examples. I know what you mean about the grehound resting bit. :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My bull lurcher was from the travelling community. Her mother and 12 siblings were handed in/over to the RSPCA by them when Gypsy was a day old. 
She did have a strong hunting instinct though not as strong as our Whippet did!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> My bull lurcher was from the travelling community. Her mother and 12 siblings were handed in/over to the RSPCA by them when Gypsy was a day old.
> She did have a strong hunting instinct though not as strong as our Whippet did!


 You are right about whippets, we have a new 3 year old whippet and when she is in hunting mode she quite often ends up with cuts and bruises everywhere. She's not keen on these Spanish rabbits though as they keep going to ground (thank goodness) so she doesn't get to have a good run. :grin2:


----------

